# Emotiva + Rocket + SVS = Home theater :-)



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Emotiva MMC-1 (Pre Amp)
Emotiva LPA-1 (Power Amp)
Marantz DV7001 (Universal DVD Player)
Onix Rocket RS1000 (Mains)
Onix Rocket RSC200 "Bigfoot" (Center)
Onix Rocket ELT Dipole (Surrounds)
SVS 16-46PC Plus (Subwoofer)
Infocus X1 (Digital Projector)
Monster - Sub & Coax Cable
Acoustic Research 5 Channel Interconnects
Dayton Audio Speaker Cable


----------

